# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  PAQUETES DE AUSPICIO 2015 EN AGROFÓRUM: PLATINUM, DORADO Y PREMIUM

## Bruno Cillóniz

Atención empresas proveedoras de productos y servicios del sector agropecuario.  *Paquetes de auspicio anuales 2015 en AgroFórum* 
En esta oportunidad nos dirigimos al sector empresarial para ofrecerles nuestros nuevos paquetes de auspicio anuales 2015, pensados para las distintas necesidades y presupuestos de cada empresa. 
Para ello, les informamos que nuestro objetivo -de aquí en adelante- será lograr que AgroFórum sea el lugar de encuentro del sector agropecuario nacional. No queremos ser un medio más de agricultura, queremos ser la *"Red Social de agricultura y agronegocios más importante del Perú"*, y que a través de nuestro sitio circule todo tipo de información útil y oportuna para el agricultor o empresario de agronegocios; incluyendo la información de productos y servicios que se encuentran en el mercado y que no todos conocen. 
Sabemos de "Redes Sociales", confiamos en su potencial, y queremos que esta comunidad agropecuaria virtual siga creciendo como lo ha venido haciendo en estos 6 primeros años de vida; pero queremos hacerlo de la mano de las empresas proveedoras, a las que les interesa tanto como a nosotros que este importante sector se desarrolle aún más en el Perú y el mundo entero, para contribuir entre todos a alcanzar el gran objetivo de producir más con menos, conviviendo con nuestro medio ambiente. Tenemos grandes ideas por implementar, y ustedes grandes soluciones que ofrecer; por lo que buscamos la cooperación mutua entre AgroFórum y las empresas proveedoras del sector para alcanzar nuestro respectivos objetivos. 
Hoy en día, no caben dudas de la importancia que tienen las redes sociales en nuestras vidas, y creemos que éstas son y serán de gran utilidad también para todos los que trabajamos de alguna u otra manera en este apasionante, pero difícil mundo de la agricultura y los agronegocios. 
Por ello, invitamos a todas las empresas interesadas en apoyar este proyecto de comunicación al servicio de los agricultores y hombres de agronegocios, a contactarnos al correo publicidad@agroforum.pe o bcilloniz@agroforum.pe, para realizarles una presentación y explicarles todos los beneficios de nuestros paquetes de auspicio para este 2015, que estamos seguros quedarán interesados.  *¡Confíe en nosotros para hacer que su producto o servicio se haga conocido en el sector!...*  :Wink:  Tenemos amplia experiencia en publicidad, conocemos bien el público objetivo al que nos dirigimos, y contamos con la mejor relación costo/beneficio del mercado, para hacer que su publicidad se traduzca en ventas y posicionamiento de marca a lo largo del año. 
Paquetes *Platinum*, *Dorado* y *Premium* para las empresas que buscan opciones completas de publicidad. (Ver adjunto)  *AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual! *  :Wave: Temas similares: Ofrecemos chia seleccionada, calidad Premium ¡¡¡ OFERTA DE AUSPICIO ANUAL EN AGROFÓRUM !!! Artículo: Agricultores sanmartinenses de El Dorado reciben módulo para acopiar cacao Biofertil sac : Maíz híbrido Gran Dorado ventas a nivel nacional !!! Proyecto el dorado

----------

